# Critter Nation or Martins RUUD Cage?



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I would like a very large cage that is easy to clean, easy to get into, enough room for LOTS of toys and houses, I am looking to upgrade my family over a few years and I want to ask for the cage for Christmas. Can owners of the two cages please give Pros and Cons? If anyone has any other reasonably priced cages that they know of, please feel free to say them!!!!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Critter nations have pretty good floor space; I have 9 rats in a double and they need big boxes. I can put four 48 pack soda boxes on their sides long wise on the floor and still have room for rats to walk around. Then it has another half shelf which is half the big pan size. 

So as an owner the cons are
Pieces need bent to assemble
Makes noise with rats jumping around
Not enough hanging space for my needs nor tie on points to use space more effectively
Water bottles slide and tilt at silly angles recently causing links. 
Cage is super ridiculously huge and doesn't discreetly blend into a room and cannot be reached around or on top of easily to retrieve mischievous rats
Costs a lot 

Pros
Huge
Easy to move
Easy access and cleaning
Plenty of space for rats
Sturdy so far 
Easy to assemble
Great resale value 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for replying! I have considered it many times before I just wondered owners opinion. It does not have to blend in, our house is a wreck, and none of my cages blend in!


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I definitely vote ruud cage. It has a ton more floor space. Only problem is that it's harder to cover the wire floors. It also doesn't have wheels as far as I know and is probably a little heavy to lift. Or at least awkward. I'll write more lately

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

Isn't the Ruud cage the one that has 7 levels? I honestly think that thing is horrid, no offense.

Critter Nation all of the way. It only needs a rubber mallet to assemble, the doors are huge and cleaning is actually super easy with the solid, plastic levels it comes with. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

I have a ferret nation, and its awesome, but you would need to cover it for young rats.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I am leaning towards Critter Nation Double... I think the RUUD cage is a bit to tall and cumbersome... I am a little on the shorter side so I may not be able to properly clean it. I will most likely get a Critter Nation Double! Any more ideas are welcome though! You should visit: http://dapper.com.au/index.htm It is awesome!!! Great lady running it. Has lots of very funny rat humor.  Also how to build a great cage. I tried to build it but it did not work.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

raving_ratties said:


> Isn't the Ruud cage the one that has 7 levels? I honestly think that thing is horrid, no offense.
> 
> Critter Nation all of the way. It only needs a rubber mallet to assemble, the doors are huge and cleaning is actually super easy with the solid, plastic levels it comes with.
> 
> ...


How is it horrid?
I have a r-695 skyscraper and it's the best cage ever. I personally can't wait to get the ruud cage. I had one just as big once and twice as heavy that was still awesome. There is so much space for ratties to run around and play in. The rruud is my dream cage. 
I would never waste my time and money on a critter nation after owning a Martin cagenot saying it's a bad cage. It's just a shame that there aren't more people supporting the Martin cages because the critter nation is so much more popular

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

My main reasons for going with the DCN are the slide out solid pans (no lifting yay) and the full width double doors. I really don't think cleaning could be any easier than being able to fit your whole upper body in there. I like to clean my cage multiple times a week, so this is a high priority for me. It's not very good for hanging lots of things in there though, which is annoying but it does have a lot of room for boxes and toys. Based on your first post, I think this cage fits the bill 

One thing to keep in mind about the CN is that you need to open both doors fully in order to slide the pans out, so you need a couple extra feet of room on both sides of it. Hope you're happy with whatever cage you decide! I'm sure your rats would be happy either way


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

Voltage said:


> How is it horrid?
> I have a r-695 skyscraper and it's the best cage ever. I personally can't wait to get the ruud cage. I had one just as big once and twice as heavy that was still awesome. There is so much space for ratties to run around and play in. The rruud is my dream cage.
> I would never waste my time and money on a critter nation after owning a Martin cagenot saying it's a bad cage. It's just a shame that there aren't more people supporting the Martin cages because the critter nation is so much more popular
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think that all Martin's cages are ugly, but It's very unnecessary to have made the cage so tall. If you have a rat who doesn't like people, and you stick it in that cage? Good luck chasing it down and up all 7 levels. The doors don't even open up at good spots for you to be able to take things out. If you're going to make a cage so tall, at least put bigger doors on or something. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I am very lazy about cage cleaning so I need something that I can just pull out, throw in compost pile, and push back in. I have wanted the Critter Nation since I got rats but then I saw the RUUD cage a and I started debating... I'll let all of you what I get, when I get it!


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

raving_ratties said:


> I think that all Martin's cages are ugly, but It's very unnecessary to have made the cage so tall. If you have a rat who doesn't like people, and you stick it in that cage? Good luck chasing it down and up all 7 levels. The doors don't even open up at good spots for you to be able to take things out. If you're going to make a cage so tall, at least put bigger doors on or something.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The funny thing about the size of the doors is they are actually huge. I'm overweight and I can fit my entire upper body into the doors of my cage. I like having smaller doors than the critter nation because it makes my rats easier to manage when they all try to come pouring out of the door for attention. And I still have access to the entire cage.
I have the second biggest cage and mine is so light and easy to clean. All I have to do is give the shelves a quick wipe down, lift the cage and move it to the side, pick up the super light pan and dump the contents and litter into a trash bag, wipe it down, fill back up with litter or fleece and put the top back on. The nice thing about the Martin cages is they are drop in cages so absolutely escape proof just like the critter nation and the plus is the plastic pan can't be chewed on like they can chew on the pans in the critter nation. They are extremely durable, easy to put together. And they even come with handles you can put on the cage in any desired spot to lift it and can be left on the cage or put off to the side when not in use. And as long as you keep the wire floor clean it doesn't need to be covered because the wire floor isn't what causes bumble foot. A lot of rats apparently prefer wire floors because it's nice and cool to lay on. It also probably fits better than a critter nation because it doesn't need tons of extra space for the doors to open.
And in the case rats ever need to be separated the ladders for the full level can be pulled up and attached temporarily just aa the critter nation. I've done it with mine twice. And on the ruud cage it could have three seperare sections.
There are very few cons to a Martin cage and considering how light my cage is I can't imagine the ruud cage being really heavy. And since it will more than likely go on the ground you really just have to lift it a couple inches and move it a couple feet to the side. It's a super easy process for me.
Not enough people know how amazing Martin cages are and it's disappointing to see someone bashing on them because they are "ugly".
The critter nation was my dream cage and I was so sad when all I could really afford was a Martin cage until I put this one together. I was extremely skeptical and now I never want to have any other type of cage. Now the ruud cage is my dream cage. I personally could care less about the critter nation now but I'm not going to bash on it. I don't know how I would have gotten the box up the stairs if I got a critter nation anyway.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

I am happy that you've found a cage that's worked for you, but the critter nation is still better. Though it's heavy when you have it in the box and are trying to transport that around, it disassembles just as easy as it assembles. You can just carry each side down (or up) the stairs with complete ease and put it together were desired. The thing about the pans though; Midwest does make metal shelves that you can buy, just incase your rats can get through your fleece and absorbent layer and still manage to push your binder clips off and reach the rounded edge of the plastic. But, that has never happened. Cleaning is the easiest that it's ever been. I just pull the shelves out, remove my fleece and dog pad, wipe some cleaner on it, line it with with clean fleece and a fresh dog pad and slide it back in. Simple as that. Regards to my remark that they are ugly: people want things that are appealing. The Critter Nation is, needless to say, quite good looking. The Martin's cages are not a pretty sight to look at due to the mesh that the entire thing is made of. They also appear to have zip ties on the doors and random sides? What is the point of that? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

It's all a matter of opinion. You saying the critter nation is a better cage does not make it a better cage. While it may be better for you, it is not better for me. And personally I think mine still sounds easier to clean. 
My point is there is no reason to bash on Martin cages and recommend not getting one just because it looks ugly and you think the doors look small.
And I'm not the only person in the world who thinks Martin cages are better.
And even in the box which was what I meant btw, the thing still weighs over 100 lbs. And I imagine the box would be huge. 
And for the record the martin cage can be disassembled as well. Mine is held together with zip ties that can easily be cut to be taken apart and can be put back together with zip ties. 
I'm not trying to say Martin cages are better because everyone is looking for something different in the cages they get but I am saying they are good cages and aren't nearly as well known as the critter nation and deserve a little more recognition.

Also every used critter nation I've seen on craigslist, even ones that come with the fleece covers the previous owner had been using, have severely chewed up plastic pans.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I actually do not think that the critter nation looks appealing. I like the way my Martin cage looks better because it doesn't look overwhelming. I can't imagine the ruud looking overwhelming either. And I think my cage looks nice in my room. It's a very good looking cage if you ask me. 
I couldn't imagine having a critter nation where my cage is now. I just like mine so much better in every aspect.
But again that is my opinion. 
Also some people hold their cage together with zip ties. They work very well and is a much easier process than it sounds.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

Voltage said:


> My point is there is no reason to bash on Martin cages and recommend not getting one just because it looks ugly and you think the doors look small.
> 
> 
> And even in the box which was what I meant btw, the thing still weighs over 100 lbs. And I imagine the box would be huge.
> ...


But, that's exactly why I don't recommend it. The doors are small. Why would you cut yourself some slack and get the cheaper cage that is going to be harder for you for you to reach into and clean, when you can spend just a small bit more money for something that is so simple as to pulling a shelf out, and is more durable in the long run. Nobody wants to deal with have to use zip ties to keep their cage together. Seriously? A company can't even make their products stay together, so their consumers have to fix them. Not something I want to deal with. Now back to the box, I was stating that all you have to do with open the package, remove the pieces of the cage and carry them one by one instead of trying to heave the entire, 105lb box around. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Please do not turn this thread into a fight... I only wanted opinions and now people are saying some cages are AWFUL and I will not pick a cage if the person does that!!! I am looking into the RUUD a bit more thanks you for opinions but no thank you for bashing the RUUD cage just because they have CN. I find it very rude so please stop... Thank you.


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

ratsaremylife said:


> Please do not turn this thread into a fight... I only wanted opinions and now people are saying some cages are AWFUL and I will not pick a cage if the person does that!!! I am looking into the RUUD a bit more thanks you for opinions but no thank you for bashing the RUUD cage just because they have CN. I find it very rude so please stop... Thank you.


I'm not bashing, but if I were than Voltage is as well. I honestly will never understand why people want the RUUD, or even any Martin's cage for that matter. But, it's your opinion. I hope it works out, and you can get a nice home for your ratties.  




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

raving_ratties said:


> But, that's exactly why I don't recommend it. The doors are small. Why would you cut yourself some slack and get the cheaper cage that is going to be harder for you for you to reach into and clean, when you can spend just a small bit more money for something that is so simple as to pulling a shelf out, and is more durable in the long run. Nobody wants to deal with have to use zip ties to keep their cage together. Seriously? A company can't even make their products stay together, so their consumers have to fix them. Not something I want to deal with. Now back to the box, I was stating that all you have to do with open the package, remove the pieces of the cage and carry them one by one instead of trying to heave the entire, 105lb box around.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't think you read the part where I said the doors are huge and you can access the entire cage through them and how I can fit my entire upper body through the doors despite being pudgy. I have never had an easier time cleaning a cage than this one. The doors allow me to access every last inch of the cage. And I've owned quite a few different cages so far.
And the cages come with metal rings and a custom pair of pliers to put them on the cage. A lot of people just prefer to use zip ties because they are easier to take off the cage if necessary. The cages come with removeable handles and a custom pair of pliers. Critter nation doesn't come with a rubber mallet. 
I'm pretty sure my Martin cage can last just as long as a critter nation. I have a ferret cage just like the Martin cage I have that is over a decade old and still in good condition.

Oh and I have to say I hate how big the doors are on the critter nation. I wouldn't be able to manage keeping all my rats coralled when I open the door. I don't like the idea of the entire front opening. My rats would be all over the place before I even got the doors all the way open

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

raving_ratties said:


> I'm not bashing, but if I were than Voltage is as well. I honestly will never understand why people want the RUUD, or even any Martin's cage for that matter. But, it's your opinion. I hope it works out, and you can get a nice home for your ratties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not bashing on the critter nation. I think it's a great cage and it may be better for the OP. Some people have different needs in a cage. I'm DEFENDING Martin cages because I think they are the greatest cages ever. And I could have cared less for them before I got one and I'm so happy I did. I don't ever want to get another kind of cage again. It meets all my needs and then some.
You saying it's a waste is really insulting because Martin cages don't have enough people recommending them as it is. They are made specifically for rats. I'm not trying to convert you to them just trying to change your mind about them being awful so you don't bash on them elsewhere making people not want to buy them. 
Obviously I can't expect you to try one out because cages aren't exactly cheap but please don't bash on them unless you've had one. And even then obviously some cages are better for some than others.

Also I'm very sorry, ratsaremylife, for turning it into an argument. I just hate seeing people tell others how awful a cage is when they haven't even owned one. Plus I needed to mention the pros and cons of the ruud anyway.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

You're acting like your rats are going to bombard you and leap from the cage like frogs when you open the doors. It's just the same with any cage; they walk to the edge of the shelf and greet you. Unless you have 10+ rats trying to meet you at the doors, the Critter Nation is no different. I can also fit about 3-4 adults in my cage, if the floors were taken out and had built just the frame. It's an amazing cage, that was made not too small, but not too large. Now, I'm not trying to convert either, but your knowledge of the cage is flawed. I'm just trying to express how much easier to assemble and clean that it is when put against a RUUD. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

raving_ratties said:


> You're acting like your rats are going to bombard you and leap from the cage like frogs when you open the doors. It's just the same with any cage; they walk to the edge of the shelf and greet you. Unless you have 10+ rats trying to meet you at the doors, the Critter Nation is no different. I can also fit about 3-4 adults in my cage, if the floors were taken out and had built just the frame. It's an amazing cage, that was made not too small, but not too large. Now, I'm not trying to convert either, but your knowledge of the cage is flawed. I'm just trying to express how much easier to assemble and clean that it is when put against a RUUD.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They do bombard me. I have four very hyper adult girls who half of immediately start scaling the sides or trying to climb down and they jump on my arms. Having a smaller door than the critter nation helps. I didn't know how hard having a fully opening door was until I had them in a cage that had a fully opening front door. I just couldn't do it. After a few days I had to replace the cage. 
My dream cage used to be the critter nation. I always thought it was the best cage on the market. And I did lots of research. And when I needed to replace the cage I just mentioned I bought a Martin cage because I didn't have enough for a critter nation. 
This is a little unrelated but I actually did find a used one on craigslist once and went to meet the person at the agreed place at the agreed time and they never showed up.
But anyway I was really bummed about it because I thought the martin cages couldn't possibly be near as good. But I was severely mistaken. Cleaning my Martin cage only takes me a couple of minutes. Where as some of my old cages could take up to over half an hour.
And while it may not be on wheels the cages are so light it doesn't matter and the handles make things even easier. But again how would you know how easy it is to clean or assemble the ruud. It didn't take me long to assemble my cage at all but then again it would take longer to assemble the ruud than my cage did so I can't compare that.

Oh and right now I have 5 babies in the cage as well so there are nine rats total in the cage. The babies are more interested in climbing down the cage instead of climbing on me too. So yeah, having them a little more concentrated helps

And yet another thing I forgot is one of my girls has a head tilt with balance issues. Without the lip on the front of the cage when the doors are open she would probably fall. I also need to keep her from climbing on me because if I get overwhelmed with rats they kinda push her and she could and unfortunately has fallen. And even the ruud is Toast safe because of the middle floors

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Guys, each cage fits people differently. 
I like the affordability and personalization-ability that Martins offer and would've bought one but after using fleece for a while I realized I HATED it. Martins also would be quick and easy to fix due to the nature of how they're made.

But, being someone who needs to clean often and doesn't like fleece and has sooooo many rats I went with a DCN.


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

Just the way that you describe how you clean your cage sets me on edge. If I'm not mistaken, you said that you flip on its side or upside down or something to dump litter out? I don't fancy having to lift or flip my cages when it comes cleaning, and that's why I hated every second of owning the Rat Manor. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Guys, each cage fits people differently.
> I like the affordability and personalization-ability that Martins offer and would've bought one but after using fleece for a while I realized I HATED it. Martins also would be quick and easy to fix due to the nature of how they're made.
> 
> But, being someone who needs to clean often and doesn't like fleece and has sooooo many rats I went with a DCN.


I've been trying to say that. This cage suits my needs and their are going to be people out there who prefer martin's and people who prefer critter nations. Is just not right to blatantly say critter nation is better as if everyone would prefer it when I obviously do not so that should be proof enough. I'm not saying critter nations are bad. They are amazing cages. They just aren't for everyone just as Martin cages aren't for everyone.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

raving_ratties said:


> Just the way that you describe how you clean your cage sets me on edge. If I'm not mistaken, you said that you flip on its side or upside down or something to dump litter out? I don't fancy having to lift or flip my cages when it comes cleaning, and that's why I hated every second of owning the Rat Manor.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The cages sit in large plastic pans. It's the pan that I have top dump. They only weigh like as lb or so. I'm not good with weights but they are like paper weightless weights and are very easy to clean. I use fleece now and put shredded newspapsr over that so I just dump the contents of the fleece and towel into the pan, throw those in the wash and just dump out the poop and shredded newspaper then just wipe I down with a baby wipe. It's an extremely easy and effortless process for me. The wire floors get wiped down daily with baby wipes. I don't have to flip or tip the actual cage at all. I merely have to set it to the side to clean the pan. I don't know how much the cage weighs. I think it is less than 15 lbs though. My kaytee cage I had once was smaller and twice as heavy. But then again what would you expect from kaytee

Please pardon any spelling or grammatical errors, I'm posting from my phone and I use the slide it keyboard and it doesn't always get the right word and sometimes I don't catch it or I accidentally type a word twice. And of course autocorrect issues. I have to type more than half the words more than twice

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a Martins and I love it! I don't have the Rudd (although I wish I did) but I think I have the 2nd largest one. I love how easy it is to clean. Take the pan outside, dump the litter, hose it, bring it back and it's good as new. I spray and wipe the levels and it takes me about 5 minutes. 

My girls love climbing on the walls and hanging upside down on the levels. I've got a massive chewer who chewed a hole in the plastic pan of my previous (quarantine) cage, but she's barely made a dent in the Martins. Just a little corner of the cage missing some powder coating. They run up and down the levels doing their girly business and remodel their accessories however they like. 

My Martins can be on wheels too for easier transport. I went to Home Depot, bought some wood and wheels, and banged it all together. I usually don't need the wheels so I store it somewhere.

The customer service is also amazing. My previous Martins didn't come with enough of those little rings, so I emailed the owner and she sent tons of rings, new pliers, hooks, and handles on priority - free!

I also had lots of fun assembling the cage with my old heart rattie. He was investigating and sticking his nose in all of the cage parts. He even climbed in it and settled down before I was done. Hah


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

ratsaremylife said:


> I would like a very large cage that is easy to clean, easy to get into, enough room for LOTS of toys and houses, I am looking to upgrade my family over a few years and I want to ask for the cage for Christmas. Can owners of the two cages please give Pros and Cons? If anyone has any other reasonably priced cages that they know of, please feel free to say them!!!!


I researched each of these cages before I decided on a DCN. Of course, I was looking for a cage for a sugar glider, when I ended up getting my rat, with the DCN. 

With the Rudd, the doors were a bit to small. It could have been more difficult, in my opinion, to clean it. 

With the DCN you have full access to each level. You can easily clean every nook and cranny with ease. 

So, the DCN won on the door/cleaning aspect. 

Size was the next factor I was looking at. Both cages are quite roomy and can be decorated nicely. It was the bottom storage area in the DCN that gave it the edge on size factor. I can store all Belles accessories underneath, so they're handy and don't get lost. 

The DCN won on the size with the extra storage space. 

The bar spacing on both cages is excellent as well. 

My next concerns was the floors. Since I was looking for a cage for sugar gliders, I had a preference towards "solid" floors, going by past experiences with sugar gliders. I like that the DCN had them and I didn't have to worry about covering them. I'm not crazy about how shallow the pans are in the DCN, but being solid was pushing me more towards getting one. 

Solid floors put the DCN ahead, but covering the RUUD would probably work just as well.

Cost wasn't a factor at all. So, I didn't even consider the cost. 

Ease of moving the cage was a factor. I like that the DCN has wheels. I like to keep my pets clean, so moving and cleaning under/around/behind the cage was important to me. I wasn't able to find a wheel base with the RUDD cage. My husband offered to make a wheel base if I really wanted the RUDD. So, the wheel base was only a small part in my decision.

RUDD has more floor space. If floor space was important. That would have given the RUUD a better chance in the running. Since sugar gliders like hanging on the walls. It wasn't much of a deciding factor. With a little imagination. You can have just as much floor space with a DCN. So, even if floor space mattered. It was an easy fix to get more with the DCN. 

At this point. I was only looking online at pictures. I'd never seen either cage, "in person". I knew a person that had a few rats and they had a RUUD. They spoke quite highly of it and said it was the only cage they'd ever use. They allowed me to come check out their cage to help me with my decision. 

The cage was nice, but it almost seemed like it looked better in the pictures I'd seen online. Maybe I was just comparing it to the cage I used to have with my sugar gliders. Anyway, after seeing the RUUD in person. I didn't like it very much. It just wasn't what I was hoping it would be.

I wasn't able to find anyone with a DCN. I was able to find one on Craigslist. It was cheap and I went to take a look. I LOVED IT!!! It almost looked better than the pictures I'd looked at. The cage was perfect in every way for what I wanted.

I never got the sugar gliders, because the DCN cage came with a rat. 

So, if you're undecided on what cage to get. Try to go see them "in person". That might help you decide which will work best for your situation.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Has loose bedding been mentioned? Just want to add that if you prefer to use loose bedding like aspen or carefresh, I would NOT get the DCN unless you're okay with buying different trays for it, because the ones it comes with are like an inch deep and everything would get kicked out. Sorry if someone already bought that up. If you like to use fleece or other liners then it's really easy to clean.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you Daize! I had the same image of the RUUD having small doors, and not looking as nice in person... I have seen CN in petstores all set up, and they are simple lovely!!!!! I think I will most likely get the CN, but will do more research on both. Thank you all for your helpful inputs! Can't wait to get my cage.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

And yes Siringo, I do use loose bedding but plan on attaching a couple inches of plexiglass on the sides to keep bedding in. My rats have never really thrown out their bedding. But then again they have a 5 inch bedding tray in their cage.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

raving_ratties said:


> You're acting like your rats are going to bombard you and leap from the cage like frogs when you open the doors. It's just the same with any cage; they walk to the edge of the shelf and greet you. Unless you have 10+ rats trying to meet you at the doors, the Critter Nation is no different.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha my crazy girls actually do that! I have a fn(pretty much same). It's funny but every time I open the doors to clean or fix the fleece, they actually jump onto me, that's why I have so many scratches on my neck


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

saratherussiandog said:


> Haha my crazy girls actually do that! I have a fn(pretty much same). It's funny but every time I open the doors to clean or fix the fleece, they actually jump onto me, that's why I have so many scratches on my neck


 LOL. You have very loving rats! I wish mine were so loving. I work with them But still they are not to friendly except one. They are petshop rats though, they tend to have a reputation for not being as friendly.


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

So what's the verdict on your cage, OP?  Are you still making a decision? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I thin the DCN fits what I am looking for. They are both very good looking and nice cages but I'll just have to get DCN. It took me lots of difficult choosing but in the end I have decided. I am planning on making some hammocks. Thank you for all your opinions. I still have time to change my mind though... But I don't think I will.


----------

